# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  از کجا فهمیدید که جزو معرفی شدگان چند برابر ظرفیت دانشگاه های دارای مصاحبه هستید؟

## Reza111

سلام
از کجا فهمیدید که جزو معرفی شدگان چند برابر ظرفیت دانشگاه های دارای مصاحبه هستید؟
واقعا استرس دارم میشه لطفا جواب بدید!؟!؟

----------


## Reza111

مثلا بیمه اکو یا شاهد ؟؟؟

----------


## ShahabM

www.sanjesh.org

برو توو لینک بالا مشخصاتتو وارد کن ببین هستی یا نه

----------


## Reza111

معرفی شدگان چند برابر ظرفیت رشته های تحصیلی دارای شرایط خاص آزمون سراسری سال 1395
اینجا مشخصاتم رو زدم  می گه داوطلب یافت نشد.

اینجااعلام نتايج رشته هاي داراي شرايط خاص در آزمون سراسري سال 1395
 هم زدم می گه هیچ رشته ی خاصی یافت نشد.

----------


## Reza111

up

----------


## Reza111

کلا کسی یاری نمی رساند؟!؟!؟

----------


## ShahabM

اگه اینطور پس حتما قبول نشدید اصلا

فرستاده شده از Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30GCِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Reza111

حتی غیر انتفاعی های مصاحبه دار؟؟؟؟مسخرس اینجوری که

----------

